# Ammco 7 inch shaper AND a B.C. Ames benchtop table mill



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 20, 2017)

Bought both at the same auction and they both work... 
Shaper has tag stating approved by the war production board, mill is even older, both run on 110 and everything moves as it should.

Would like more info on the Ames if possible...pictures and videos to follow here soon once I get them off my phone


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2017)

nice work Richard!
can't wait to see them both!!!


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 20, 2017)

If you are drooling at the acquisition, you will, well I am not sure how you will react when I admit what I got them for...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2017)

i always like to hear a regular guy getting something  at the right price!


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't know about the regular guy, but the B.C. Ames Mill cost me one *Ulysses S. Grant.. *I about fell over when I plugged it in  afterwards and it ran, and no I did not even think about trying it out..bought both machines at the same auction


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2017)

well that's a lot better than a good price, bordering on theft 
seriously, you got a great deal!
i'm very happy for you.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 21, 2017)

Enjoy your Ames. I find pleasure running my Ames turret lathe. It only has stops, but was well designed for what it does.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 23, 2017)

Here ya go


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice pair, you done good son.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Aug 25, 2017)

They will be arriving at my home tomorrow morning, stored them at a friends house until I could finagle some room in my garage... need more room, 35 boat motors, one Logan 820 Lathe, 3 ton arbor press, drill press, one 8 foot work bench, one 4 foot workbench and my big phat butt....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 25, 2017)

sweet machines!!!!


----------



## Laytonnz (Aug 25, 2017)

Very nice, can't wait to pick up some machines like that! 

They just don't come up very often over here in NZ they're either ready for the scrap yard or so big that nobody wants them!

I went to check out a mill last week, what a beast.. it weighed in at almost 3 tons, to much for me to handle!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice score.   and very worthy of the coveted  award


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 7, 2017)

Posted the question of how to disable the hand crank and allow just the handle to move the table....So I got inquisitive and pulled the whole dang off, it was then that I found the sneaky set screw.... All is good now...yeah.... Now to figure out how to store those parts I just removed.....


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Nov 10, 2017)

And here is a video... I hope...


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, looks like the stars have shined on me, While I have not officially posted it, the Ammco shaper will be for sale, Why you ask, after all the questions? Well it is simple, a Bridgeport has been offered to me, and when you can buy a Bridgeport with cash ...You jump with both feet..It will be posted in the sale section within a week or so, It is located in Northeast Indiana, just have to get good pics of the entire machine and such. Whew, what a year....


----------



## jwmay (Dec 31, 2017)

I’m interested in your shaper. I can’t figure out how to private message you, but I’ll keep working on it.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 31, 2017)

Ohhhh, I want a shaper....


----------



## hman (Jan 4, 2018)

Hover your mouse pointer over Richard White's name (under the avatar at the top of his post).  When the mini-window comes up, click on "Start conversation"


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Jan 7, 2018)

The shaper has found a new home....


----------

